# Poll: Happiest time of your life



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

*Please only answer if you are 40 or older*, so as not to skew the results too much.

Unlike most of the polls I create, individual votes are NOT displayed publicly for this poll. That said, of course feel free to discuss and share whatever you wish to below.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I voted for my 40s, the decade that I met my wife, got to live in other countries/cultures (Singapore and France), and had the best time at work. I'm now 63, and I could also have voted for the present (retired, still happily married), but that was not an option. 50s and beyond had several black pages in the first five years, so that was out. Pre-40s was a mixed bag with plenty of good times and plenty of severe setbacks.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I voted 50s and beyond: began to be really comfortable in my own skin in my relationships with family, work, and also continued to enjoy and increase opportunities for my joy-inducing pastimes like sea kayaking, in-line skating, cross-country skiing, backyard astronomy. Then the ecstasy of retiring! Work and I were never close friends, as I always felt I had better ways of spending my time (though my final job was with the best people ever, and I was good at it).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I chose 50s and beyond. As Strange Magic said, I'm at the age where gemütlichkeit kicks in. I'm semi-retired (because my firm still needs me), so most of the time I'm not compelled to do anything that I don't want to, and that's liberating.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Teens. No responsibilities, summer of love, playing in various bands, golfing with my dad, did I mention no responsibilities?:lol:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> Teens. No responsibilities, summer of love, playing in various bands, golfing with my dad, did I mention no responsibilities?:lol:


All downhill since then? You had a much better teen decade than I did, you Lucky Devil! :tiphat::devil:


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I think my happiest days are now. And I had a fairly happy childhood. But I have to confess my 20s and early 30s were probably the nadirs of my life.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Interesting poll. I voted my 20's. Traveling all over the world and being payed for it, and still traveled often for vacation. The times I wasn't traveling, I lived in, and worked at a nightclub in NYC. I was single and my god did I have fun. With many things happening now, and a lot of positive developments are happening (I just turned 50), I may look back in 10 years and say my 50's were my best years.

The bad parts about my 20's were that I didn't take anything seriously for long term planning. I blew gobs of money I made. I experienced many things, met many different kinds of people, experienced many cultures, things most people never experience in their entire life, by spending that money. So financially, I should be in a much more secure and stable place right now, but... I DID have fun. So, I'm doing things now to secure that stability. It's a lot of work, but working for worthy goals is always satisfying. So, time will tell. If things go well in the next few years for me, I may very well look at my 50's as the greatest decade of my life. Hope hope!

V


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Really tough. Married in my 20s. Both of my boys born in my 30s. My baby girl born in my 40s. I picked 30s just because numerically, more of those things happened in my 30s, and I also really settled into my profession at that point, but I could just have easily said my 40s.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm happy now, but I voted for my thirties as 'happiest'. I was still young and had energy - I had some nice teaching jobs - we became resigned to being childless, got a car, and later a dog - and in my thirties I finally became a little less anxious and shy, just enough to be able to relax and enjoy life.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I am happiest today.


----------

